# RCI timeshare in PEI??



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 16, 2009)

My inlaws are looking to go east to PEI this summer for the Canada Games. Does anyone know if there are any RCI resorts out there? 
To my knowledge, there isn't but if someone knows something...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 16, 2009)

See this previous Tug post about Timeshares & Prince Edward Island


Richard


----------

